# Trapping



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am trapping only Coyotes/ Raccoons and an occasional Red Fox.. (Unprotected Species in Utah)

DUE TO THE FACT THAT I AM TRAPPING.... If my traps are marked with my registration number and meet the 3/16 jaw spread rules ... AM I required to buy a fur bearer license to trap for these non fur bearer species?


----------



## duck devil (Oct 15, 2007)

NO, but if you catch a badger or gray fox, then you would have to call the carp cop and turn the critter go. Spend the money and get the license, then you can catch other stuff.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

is there a class that you need to go through to get a fur bearers license if so can you take it online


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

No class to attend, just go down and buy the license. Like Duck Devil said, you can catch all the other animals (except Bobcat and Cougar) and keep them without notifying the authorities. Also, you can sell them to a fur buyer without looking over your shoulder.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is a class to attend depending on the year of your birth.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the rule for checking your trap. Is it every 24 hrs?


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

You have to check your non-lethal sets every 48 hours and your lethal sets every 96 hours.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

so would i need to take the class if i was born in 1993


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

yes.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

ok where would i need to go to take that class


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dckhuntr said:


> ok where would i need to go to take that class


Trapper University.


----------

